# For the Corgi lovers



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Edit: Whoops should have been posted in the lounge.

Corgi cuteness.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

love4himies said:


> Edit: Whoops should have been posted in the lounge.
> 
> Corgi cuteness.


Squeee!


----------

